# Fifth Annual Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride Dec 2nd



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2018)

It's about that time of year again, Time to dust off your Colsons, show them off and roll with the Cyclone Coasters around beautiful Long Beach,CA! The past 4 years we've seen some AMAZING Colsons pulled out of collections like the uber rare '36 Commanders, '38 Imperial, lovely ladies Vogues, grill tanks & the "down & dirty" workhorse double and single-bars. Can't wait to see what shows up this time! Remember all bikes are welcome, but if you have a Colson or Evans in your collection, we wanna see it! No matter if it's restored, original, custom or pieced together project. Bring it out & show it off! See you there!!
Links to previous rides:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-colson-invasion-feeler.58098/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2nd-annual-coasters-colson-ride-dec-6th-2015.78786/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/third-annual-cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-dec-4th.100495/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fourth-annual-cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-dec-3rd.115519/


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 13, 2018)

Very impressive !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2018)

Don't forget that @Hippie Mike, @tripple3 and I are having official Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride shirts made this year. Put in your orders and get'em while they're hot!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/y...cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-t-shirts.142742/


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2018)

So I've got two weeks to get this bent up yard art turned into a bike again.... challenge accepted. And yes, that's the rear fender......


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

Wah, Hap'in?:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2018)

This ride is Next Sunday!
If you didn't order a Colson Shirt; you can buy 1 tomorrow at Veteran Stadium Cycle Swap space 020 for $20 until their gone.
I am also selling my LWB 1936 Packard singlebar roadster by Colson asking $175 for what you see.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2018)

Ok!
I think I've got my Colson ready to go for this years Collaboration Ride.










This thing is actually pretty sweet!
It's got a drop stand that doubles as a band brake for those times when gravity takes over your World. Lol!







Another innovation brought to you by the Coaster Brake Fairy, otherwise known as The Colson Corporation.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Ok!
> I think I've got my Colson ready to go for this years Collaboration Ride.View attachment 908486
> 
> View attachment 908487
> ...



Pics or it didn’t happen Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 27, 2018)

This Sunday is also Ciclavia, Heart of LA.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2018)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> This Sunday is also Ciclavia, Heart of LA.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2018)

Maybe we should storm the CicLAvia with a contingent of Colsons.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2018)

So what's everyone riding!?!?!? Of course I waited until the last minute, so this week it's a scramble to get them ready, ship out shirts & get a couple long-awaited items in the mail. If the stars align perfectly, I'll be on a nice original early '36 double bar I've been after for a while and my girl on a nice teal '37. Nothing deluxe or fancy, Just a couple nice survivors


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2018)

I've been alternating between my only two Colson built bikes, so this year, it's the 1941 Firestone Cruisers turn.
 I know, most folks would prefer to see the 1936 Commander instead.
But I do have to admit, that 41 Cruiser rides like a dream.
So, I don't mind bringing it out for a cruise now and then.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I've been alternating between my only two Colson built bikes, so this year, it's the 1941 Firestone Cruisers turn.
> I know, most folks would prefer to see the 1936 Commander instead.
> But I do have to admit, that 41 Cruiser rides like a dream.
> So, I don't mind bringing it out for a cruise now and then.



Good choice. Maybe Sarmis & I will finally have ours on the road by next year. Would be great if John brings his as well. What a line-up!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 29, 2018)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> This Sunday is also Ciclavia, Heart of LA.



You and Maritza can skip Ciclavia this one time


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> So what's everyone riding!?!?!?



New to me 1939 Delmar
From my old Friend @Tim Kersey 
Thank you again.
*Also I have Colson Shirts for Sale $20 ea. Black or Midnight Blue.





*


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 30, 2018)

Finally put my 40 Firestone Flying Ace together after it falling apart on it's last outing. Should stay together now that it has the right parts.


----------



## oskisan (Dec 1, 2018)

Love those Colson Shirts... Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2018)

Who's ready to roll!!! Let's do this!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey,
I heard that the ride was canceled, on account that nobody likes Colsons. Lol!


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2018)

Marty and Steve just got here.


----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2018)

Small turnout for the CCCC ride but some good Colsons showed up


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 2, 2018)

slick said:


> So I've got two weeks to get this bent up yard art turned into a bike again.... challenge accepted. And yes, that's the rear fender......View attachment 901242
> 
> View attachment 901243



I'll take the rear fender!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2018)

What an epic ride!!! 15 Colsons and 6 Schwines!!! I've been up since 2:30 getting 2 double bars and a nice ladies 37 that's been waiting to be serviced for almost 2 years! Thanks to all who came out and made this year's Cyclone Colson Ride a great success!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2018)

Love was in the air at this years Colson Collaboration ride.






Mr.&Mrs. Colson looking good.



John's 36 Commander looking really good!



A few of the headbadges represented.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 2, 2018)

I needed to take my little Colson out. Great time thank you.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 3, 2018)

_*Thanks again to FordMike and all his effort with the Colson Collaboration ride again for 2018 & to all that made it for the ride ... A nice smaller crowd at the ride this year ... the core **CYCLONE* *COASTER group of riders showed up in force with some very rare Colsons once again .... a lot of other events going on from CicLAvia up in Los Angeles to a Tweed bicycle ride in San Diego .. plus the LA Auto Show just to mention a few ... the smaller rides are great - thanks to all that made it another successful ride & the final ride for 2018 ... Happy Holidays everyone - see you all at the next CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on January 6th 2019 .. Ride Vintage - Frank*_


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks again everyone!!! See you next year!!!!!!!


Few more pics...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for sharing all the Great pics , looks like you guys had good weather and a nice turnout!


----------

